# Designer Babies



## Unkotare (Aug 11, 2017)

We are at the point where what we are able to do and what we _should_ do are beginning to diverge widely. What may be the consequences?

Designer babies: an ethical horror waiting to happen?


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 11, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> We are at the point where what we are able to do and what we _should_ do are beginning to diverge widely. What may be the consequences?
> 
> Designer babies: an ethical horror waiting to happen?


I already have one on order........  I'm gonna name him Kahn Noonien Singh.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 11, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > We are at the point where what we are able to do and what we _should_ do are beginning to diverge widely. What may be the consequences?
> ...



Well, if the little rascal acts up...


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 11, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


I'll probably be doing that daily............


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 11, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Someone ate the last slice of pizza....?


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 11, 2017)

Bad report card sent home...?


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 11, 2017)

Used the last of the TP without reloading...?


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 11, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Used the last of the TP without reloading...?


He would be taking after me.........


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 12, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



There's a difference between a Khan, and a Kahn.

One surname is heavily Jewish (Kahn) the other is heavily Islamic (Khan)


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 12, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> We are at the point where what we are able to do and what we _should_ do are beginning to diverge widely. What may be the consequences?
> 
> Designer babies: an ethical horror waiting to happen?



Why genetically modify, when you can just use Eugenics?

We can naturally weed out deleterious genes over generations naturally, rather than tamper with nature by genetically modifying a fetus.


----------



## hjmick (Aug 12, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > We are at the point where what we are able to do and what we _should_ do are beginning to diverge widely. What may be the consequences?
> ...




Damn. Beat me to the ST reference...


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 16, 2017)

I don't really know how I feel about this.  Aside from disease prevention or similar things, it seems a bit shallow.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 13, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> We are at the point where what we are able to do and what we _should_ do are beginning to diverge widely. What may be the consequences?
> 
> Designer babies: an ethical horror waiting to happen?


.


----------

